# BAGHDAD | ‪Baghdad Resort‬ | Mixed-Use | U/C



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Responding to the public demand for residences, modern shopping spaces and unique entertainment facilities, a new destination of tranquil and comfort is being emerged in Baghdad. Named after the popular farms of palm trees in Baghdad, inspired by the Iraqi heritage of nature and aspiring modern levels of living, Alwaha offers you a fully-integrated modern complex to live, work and play.

Building on the fascinating and fertile nature of Baghdad, Alwaha is not designed to offer blocks of concrete only. It extends the beauty of nature into the true meaning of living the nature offering comfort and joy for residents and visitors alike. It is a development that achieves the aspiration of the Iraqi families as it provides an integration of residential units, entertainment facilities, shopping spaces, schools and health service.

Alwaha consists of 3 main zones:

• Alnakheel Village (Residential) • Al Yasmine Mall • Marj Entertainment City

Spread over 115,000 sqm with close proximity to Tagris River and lush green forests, the breeze of the development gives an extra reason to enjoy indulging in. Located in Dora and well connected to Jadiriya and Karada through the double decker bridge, you will want to belong to this iconic destination in Baghdad.

With the long international engineering experience of Alwaha's developer, Abreen, the development presents comfort and tranquil in every feature of its engineering work and in every touch of design

http://www.baghdadinvestmentresort.net/alwahaar.php


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

The Final Design 

















































































​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Baghdad Investment Resort‬ 





Baghdad International Fair 2013




























































































































































​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

​


----------



## jacky374 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hmmmmmmm Goood Awsome Beautiful.....


----------



## Glen Bates (May 25, 2013)

I do not know enough about this area or the surrounding environments to provide an informed comment... Baghdad raises alarm bells to most people, but from the renders and models it looks like a tastefully designed resort. Hopefully it sells well and brings in a vibrant economy to the local community. - G


----------

